# Watch out for the other guy!



## skieur (Nov 13, 2007)

skieur


----------



## ScottS (Nov 13, 2007)

Ouch...

explanation?


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 13, 2007)

Owned.

That isn't your car, is it?


----------



## skieur (Nov 14, 2007)

Viperjet said:


> Owned.
> 
> That isn't your car, is it?


 
Yes, it was. Good thing it was leased.

skieur


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

good grief!

looks painful ....


----------



## skieur (Nov 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> good grief!
> 
> looks painful ....


 
Yes, but at least no one was killed. A head-on crash of a small car into a minivan. This is the small car: domestic.  Anyone recognize the make?

skieur


----------



## canukshutterbug (Nov 22, 2007)

first glance I thought Cobalt but it doesn't look like an Ecotec engine so that rules out pretty much any small GM/Pontiac/Saturn car.  The closer I look the more I think "focus".  Chrysler doesn't have any new small car that look simalar to that unless it's a couple years old then It could be a SX2.0 but I'm gonna have to go with Ford Focus.  Am I close?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 22, 2007)

Hope you were wearing your seatbelt and everybody walked away under their own power.  Ouch is right.


----------



## skieur (Nov 22, 2007)

canukshutterbug said:


> first glance I thought Cobalt but it doesn't look like an Ecotec engine so that rules out pretty much any small GM/Pontiac/Saturn car. The closer I look the more I think "focus". Chrysler doesn't have any new small car that look simalar to that unless it's a couple years old then It could be a SX2.0 but I'm gonna have to go with Ford Focus. Am I close?


 
You were closer with your first guess.  It was a Pontiac Sunfire.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Nov 22, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Hope you were wearing your seatbelt and everybody walked away under their own power. Ouch is right.


 
Yes to seatbelts being worn but the driver of the smallest car never walks away from a head-on highway collision.  My son was driving.

skieur


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh :shock: ... this was the sight of the car then ale: ............... I feared it might be "that" car when I first opened this thread... :hugs: to you.


----------



## skieur (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks LaFoto.  My son is out of a wheelchair although still limping, but neural injuries have and will continue to totally change his life, although he has no insight or real awareness of his difficulties, which has both a good and bad side.

As to my reaction, well when life throws you a curve, you deal with it.  I also drive defensively and carefully on the highway.  

I also learned a few things.  Seatbelts although necessary to protect someone from being killed through ejection from the vehicle also cause internal injuries.  Air bags prevent major head and upper body injuries through impact but they do not prevent internal "whiplash" type of injuries.  The survival of the injured person is directly related to the speed that the ambulance gets there, the time it takes to get him or her stabilized, and the time to get to a specialized trauma centre.

Major hospitals often handle the "major" medical issues well but are absolutely terrible in other areas.  Pain management is mis-managed. Some nurses don't even read charts or doctor's notes.  Teeth are not looked after, even if the patient can't do it himself.  Communication is abysmal. An emergency room attendent provided us with more information than the doctors.   Bottom line: Avoid hospitals, if at all possible.

skieur


----------

